# Defence.pk Needs Your Help



## EagleEyes

We need donations to upgrade our servers so we can not only handle existing users but more users. Currently, the server is choking a bit and being down 2-3 hours regularly and at times showing offline messages. We seriously need to get over this hump and move forward.

We have enough members that if everyone donates 10$, it should be enough, however not everyone can obviously donate. So if you like using defence.pk regularly do donate so we can make it even more better.

PayPal/Credit Secure Transactions
Pakistan Defence Forum - PayPal Donate

For bank deposits and other method contact our mod Zaki.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crypto

Done 
Keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hyde

Well most of the members of this forum are living outside South Asia so they can easily donate via Paypal and it is highly recommended if you use that service. But if you do not have a paypal or do not want to use it for some reason you can also transfer in to my UK or Pakistan's bank account and I will forward the money to WebMaster on your behalf.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## King Solomon

If I buy a 1-month subscription of "Elite Members" is it equivalent to donating?


----------



## darkinsky

Defense.pk needs you


----------



## VCheng

Zakii said:


> Well most of the members of this forum are living outside South Asia so they can easily donate via Paypal and it is highly recommended if you use that service. But if you do not have a paypal or do not want use it for some reason you can also transfer in to my UK or Pakistan's bank account and I will forward the money to WebMaster on your behalf.



Paypal works fine actually.


----------



## fd24

Considering the number of people that are entertained and enjoy this site - it shouldn't be a problem or issue for us to all donate. Doesn't matter how small lets all chip in and continue having hours of entertainment on here without disturbances!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

superkaif said:


> Considering the number of people that are entertained and enjoy this site - it shouldn't be a problem or issue for us to all donate. Doesn't matter how small lets all chip in and continue having hours of entertainment on here without disturbances!!



didnt you catch flu just because you were browsing here?


----------



## Hyde

VCheng said:


> Paypal works fine actually.



I know, But but not everybody has paypal account. I have seen members from Canada and UK who still do not consider paypal very safe...


----------



## VCheng

Zakii said:


> I know, But but not everybody has paypal account. I have seen members from Canada and UK who still do not consider paypal very safe...



Safety on the internet is only a relative thing. One can always rely on the protection offered by the credit card company used to make the payment through Paypal, if it comes to that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Last time I used my credit card for some on-line shopping, some allegedly Jamaican con men based in Spain had a ball with it.
@ Zakii, PM me your stats please. !!

As a suggestion, why not introduce a joining fee....even say £10.00. !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Ok...Done....Donated via paypal...

Some paid subscriptions need to be introduced...May be in the form of Blogs..
People may buy rights to write a blog hosted on Defence.pk servers.


----------



## VCheng

*Put your money where your mouth is:*

means: to support something that you believe in, especially by giving money, e.g. _"If people are really interested in helping DefencePK, they should put their money where their mouth is."_

"Patriots", now is your chance to step up!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shinigami

there used to be ads.

what happened?


----------



## Safriz

Shinigami said:


> there used to be ads.
> 
> what happened?



the ads are still there but may be due to the crowd that uses this website,Google doesn't pay much on ads.
Google ads pay on clicks from certain regions and south Asia (where most users of this website are located) does not earn much ads revenue.


----------



## darkinsky

Safriz said:


> the ads are still there but may be due to the crowd that uses this website,Google doesn't pay much on ads.
> Google ads pay on clicks from certain regions and south Asia (where most users of this website are located) does not earn much ads revenue.



but this website has tremendous traffic not to mention the overseas traffic it receives

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

darkinsky said:


> but this website has tremendous traffic not to mention the overseas traffic it receives



then they need to pause the AdBlock extension


----------



## EagleEyes

Defence.pk doesn't depend on normal hosting due to the attacks we receive. Otherwise, donations wouldn't have been needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

WebMaster said:


> Defence.pk doesn't depend on normal hosting due to the attacks we receive. Otherwise, donations wouldn't have been needed.



If ISI can finance _Khuda key liye_ then why can't they help out such a useful site such as this? Just a thought: there are many here whose mummy/daddy/maama/chaacha/tayaa/uncle/auntie are _allegedly _"high-ups". Why not tap into those resources too? I am sure the patriots will rise to this occasion, as they are supposed to!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Elmo

VCheng said:


> If ISI can finance _Khuda key liye_ then why can't they help out such a useful site such as this? Just a thought: there are many here whose mummy/daddy/maama/chaacha/tayaa/uncle/auntie are _allegedly _"high-ups". Why not tap into those resources too? I am sure the patriots will rise to this occasion, as they are supposed to!




Webby is nowhere close to being a Shoaib Mansoor, Asim is not Atif Aslam and Agnostic is no Fawad Khan... We don't even have an Iman Ali as an administrator .... no reason for the ISI to be generous

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Peregrine

Contact ISPR that seems like a more viable option then asking ISI for help. If some one has any contacts in ISPR, then please try to float the idea of sponsoring Defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Elmo

Peregrine said:


> Contact ISPR that seems like a more viable option then asking ISI for help. If some one has any contacts in ISPR, then please try to float the idea of sponsoring Defence.pk



What do we offer in return?

Also - would the website remain "independent" after being sponsored by an intel agency. Serious doubts will be cast on its credibility, something that will not do the website good.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Peregrine

Elmo said:


> What do we offer in return?
> 
> Also - would the website remain "independent" after being sponsored by an intel agency. Serious doubts will be cast on its credibility, something that will not do the website good.


ISPR isn't an intel agency. Defence.pk can offer them a well established platform, Since ISPR is concerned with ''Public Relations'' i am sure that, it would be an interesting offer for them.


----------



## Elmo

Peregrine said:


> ISPR isn't an intel agency. Defence.pk can offer them a well established platform, Since ISPR is concerned with ''Public Relations'' i am sure that, it would be an interesting offer for them.



The Pak Army already has well-established forum with their youtube channel and facebook page as well as a dedicated Pak soldiers vbulletin forum. 

ISPR is essentially a wing of the military, where do you think it will get the money to fund def.pk from?


----------



## Safriz

All of us should donate as we all use the website.I am here most of the time and so are many others 
Can the webmaster please clarify in which area the website in lagging?
More hardware is needed? as in better computers? or better hosting? Because many people here can donate Computer hardware.
At times it does feel like certain threads are being targeted by hackers..It is plausible that much bandwidth is wasted due to attacks,not traffic. 

For remittances the admin should have a discussion and come up with a viable plan..A website with such a high traffic can have a souvenir shop? may be a market place with defense and technology related books being sold..?

Members can contribute videos for a dedicated youtube channel which can earn some ad revenue?
A few thoughts.

and why not make this thread sticky at the main page?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yyetttt

Don't the ads give more revenue??


----------



## airmarshal

In order to make it transparent, you must tell what capabilities you need in the new server and how much it will cost. I m willing to pay my share and my payment will be on the way soon


----------



## somebozo

Done!

Well...we should introduce paid subscription..people with free account should not be able to post more than 10 a day..
this will put a serious stop to trolling, improve quality of discussion..because trolling is free...and when superscription are paid..then people attach value to it..

Also we need sponsors... perhaps some defense companies..to permanently advertise on PDF..

there is immense potential out there if utilized properly.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## EagleEyes

Those asking for details kindly send PM as i cannot disclose such information publicly (attackers are watching this thread as i speak). We have been fighting cyber warfare for months and are now looking for a better option that will give the site best exposure and continued success. There are factions who don't like Pakistani point of view to be on the web, especially on the site defence.pk has become. We have continued to provide equal opportunity to stimulate best discussion possible, with the best moderation team created through the best of the best members.

I know some are asking more questions than what they will ever donate. So yeah.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## shining eyes

@webmaster, Here are some suggestions for you to increase the revenue from website.
* Try changing the ad places since you are not getting best out of google adsense. You may add a banner or a leader-board ad below the 2nd or the 3rd reply. You can also remove those 2 adjacent 336x250 ad blocks and add a single leader-board there and use 2 leader-boards under say 3rd and 5th reply or may be under 2nd reply and at the end.
* Since this one of the best forums around the Globe with the alexa ranking of 13376 and in Pakistan ranking is 325, Open an online store and sell products like shirts, key rings pens etc with the forum logo at premium prices.
* Or even you can hire a designer and designs some some graphics and sell them to the members with their name on that and their achievements and D.pk logo and some more interesting details 
* Add some monthly/yearly subscription plans for members.
* May be you can make a private area and provide something special like high profile analysis and inside news, rare images and things like that.
* If any artist want to sell their defense art give them an international platform and in return get a part of their earning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

a private section for paid subscribers..?where only paying members can post threads/comments but all can read.
many will want to buy that previlage

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

WebMaster said:


> .............We have continued to provide equal opportunity to stimulate best discussion possible, with the best moderation team created through the best of the best members..................



A website can only be as good as its members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Thank you 

Safriz
Developereo
Echelon
somebozo

We need more donations, please contirbute if you can. Paypal link in the first post, alternative options available through moderator Zaki.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lem34

I appreciate that Webby is not charging for participating on this forum. Come on guys so many of you clearly like the forum if you want it to continue in the current format do something about it. No matter how small your donation you should contribute something.


----------



## lem34

Just had a thought I am not an accountant but sponsorship and charitable donations are tax deductible in the UK. Higher rate tax payers in UK should be able to claim 40% of the donated amount back 

Specific deductions: advertising: sponsorship: purpose

In any event even lower rate should bee able to claim 20%. Talk to your accountants


----------



## VCheng

It is customary for any fund-raising drive to set a target goal and an deadline, and to report regularly towards meeting the goal. That helps usually.


----------



## acetophenol

I am studying and not earning myself,and $10=Rs 500 which is a HUGE amount for me because its equivalent to my monthly hostel stay budget.

I can pay in small installments if thats possible!

I swear that i'll donate some money to PDF from my first salary!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## lem34

acetophenol said:


> I am studying and not earning myself,and $10=Rs 500 which is a HUGE amount for me because its equivalent to my monthly hostel stay budget.
> 
> I can pay in small installments if thats possible!
> 
> I swear that i'll donate some money to PDF from my first salary!



mate its the spirit that counts. its not the amount. Just pay $1 If you can you can if it causes you pain don't but your sentiments are appreciated by us all I am sure. if all of us did $1 it would make a difference

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

Aryan_B said:


> mate its the spirit that counts. its not the amount. Just pay $1 If you can you can if it causes you pain don't but your sentiments are appreciated by us all I am sure. if all of us did $1 it would make a difference


 
I'll do whatever i can,as soon as i get home and i front of my pc.


----------



## Hyde

acetophenol said:


> I am studying and not earning myself,and $10=Rs 500 which is a HUGE amount for me because its equivalent to my monthly hostel stay budget.
> 
> I can pay in small installments if thats possible!
> 
> I swear that i'll donate some money to PDF from my first salary!



That was so sweet of you 

Don't worry... You carry on studying and I will add your $10 in my share of donation


----------



## Hyde

*Thanks Blackeagle for your donations*

Alternative methods are Moneybookers, Western Union, UK Bank account and Pakistan Bank account.


----------



## lem34

Zakii said:


> *Thanks Blackeagle for your donations*
> 
> Alternative methods are Moneybookers, Western Union, UK Bank account and Pakistan Bank account.



that is good news. bump this up


----------



## fd24

VCheng said:


> It is customary for any fund-raising drive to set a target goal and an deadline, and to report regularly towards meeting the goal. That helps usually.



A lot is still needed VC - Come on mate lets see the color of your money - i know you got deep pockets. Have you donated yet?


----------



## VCheng

superkaif said:


> A lot is still needed VC - Come on mate lets see the color of your money - i know you got deep pockets. Have you donated yet?



I never hesitate to donate for causes I believe in, and I have donated in the past.

This time, I am not sure whether to pay to be insulted or just be insulted for free? 

Seriously though, I have PMed Zakii, but I did suggest this too:



VCheng said:


> It is customary for any fund-raising drive to set a target goal and an deadline, and to report regularly towards meeting the goal. That helps usually.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lem34

VCheng said:


> I never hesitate to donate for causes I believe in, and I have donated in the past.
> 
> This time, I am not sure whether to pay to be insulted or just be insulted for free?
> 
> Seriously though, I have PMed Zakii, but I did suggest this too:




Come on VC you know you love it. Paid insults taste better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Aryan_B said:


> Come on VC you know you love it. Paid insults taste better.



Those types of enjoyable paid insults usually involve certain activities in Las Vegas, not online!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acetophenol

Zakii said:


> That was so sweet of you
> 
> Don't worry... You carry on studying and I will add your $10 in my share of donation


 
I can help you in any other way,like writing articles or something?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

acetophenol said:


> I can help you in any other way,like writing articles or something?



Please contact Elmo for that.


----------



## acetophenol

VCheng said:


> Please contact Elmo for that.


 
Sir yes sir!


----------



## lem34

VCheng said:


> Those types of enjoyable paid insults usually involve certain activities in Las Vegas, not online!




You would be surprised what can be achieved with skype. But Cheng you are going to donate are you not this time?


----------



## VCheng

Aryan_B said:


> You would be surprised what can be achieved with skype. But Cheng you are going to donate are you not this time?



Hey, it is not like I am somebody important or something! 

Remember these words of yours? "What you say is true but does not follow but allows you one more chance to bite at the heels of a TT. As such your statement appears to be self serving."

I can say the truth just fine either way!


----------



## EagleEyes

10% completion on donation status and we need it asap by Thursday.


----------



## lem34

VCheng said:


> Hey, it is not like I am somebody important or something!
> 
> Remember these words of yours? "What you say is true but does not follow but allows you one more chance to bite at the heels of a TT. As such your statement appears to be self serving."
> 
> I can say the truth just fine either way!



I don't quite know what you mean. I do not know if and or when I said what you state. I think we have to face ground realities mate elite membership is about the limit for us. We simply ruffle too many feathers. But you shouldn't feel inadequate. In debates I rank myself only maybe behind Agno. I do not need a colour to validate me and or my posts. The fact that I have reached my level of seniority certainly does not prevent me from donating. If I wanted colours that that badly I would set my own site up. Now back to topic I am only pulling your leg about donations because I know you can well afford to contribute. But I look forward to you donating on this occasion


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Elmo said:


> Webby is nowhere close to being a Shoaib Mansoor, Asim is not Atif Aslam and Agnostic is no Fawad Khan... We don't even have an Iman Ali as an administrator .... no reason for the ISI to be generous



Would be better if you would have said ''Iman Ali as a moderator*


----------



## VelocuR

I am done.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lem34

RaptorRX707 said:


> I am done.



well done mate


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Zakii said:


> Have you?



BTW
"Zakii" means in Arabic "smart"


----------



## Hyde

BLACKEAGLE said:


> BTW
> "Zakii" means in Arabic "smart"



I know, I had a friend from Saudi Arabia during college days who used to interpret the meaning of my name as "Intelligent". But my name was derived from the Quranic verse and that means "Pure / Purify"

Back to topic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

Zakii said:


> Have you?



I will do what I can yaar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Aryan_B said:


> well done mate



Thanks, now please send me receipt certificate, lol!


----------



## xdrive

Aryan_B said:


> Just had a thought I am not an accountant but sponsorship and charitable donations are tax deductible in the UK. Higher rate tax payers in UK should be able to claim 40% of the donated amount back
> 
> Specific deductions: advertising: sponsorship: purpose
> 
> In any event even lower rate should bee able to claim 20%. Talk to your accountants



I find it ironic that you are asking people from the UK to donate to the forum when you are always posting about the scary "west" and how evil we are.


On topic, i would donate but i'm hot happy with how the forum is moderated. Calls to increase the moderation team has been ignored resulting in mass spam, abuse, insults and off topicness to go unchecked throughout the forum. Moderator reports are also ignored.

The mods only seem to act if something bad is said about Islam and Pakistan.

The forum needs more mods and they need to be from different countries, not just Pakistan to make sure the moderation is fair.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## EagleEyes

xdrive said:


> I find it ironic that you are asking people from the UK to donate to the forum when you are always posting about the scary "west" and how evil we are.
> 
> 
> On topic, i would donate but i'm hot happy with how the forum is moderated. Calls to increase the moderation team has been ignored resulting in mass spam, abuse, insults and off topicness to go unchecked throughout the forum. Moderator reports are also ignored.
> 
> The mods only seem to act if something bad is said about Islam and Pakistan.
> 
> The forum needs more mods and they need to be from different countries, not just Pakistan to make sure the moderation is fair.



You can't complain about moderation when you haven't reported anything in 24 hours. Mods will never be enough if a post is never reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

xdrive said:


> The mods only seem to act if something bad is said about Islam and Pakistan.
> 
> The forum needs more mods and they need to be from different countries, not just Pakistan to make sure the moderation is fair.



I seriously doubt that from my experience. Just make sure you report a post for appropriate reason, based on e the rules.


*@ontopic*

i have just a bank account without internet option, any idea how i can donate?


----------



## xdrive

WebMaster said:


> You can't complain about moderation when you haven't reported anything in 24 hours. Mods will never be enough if a post is never reported.



I haven't reported anything for about a month. There is no point because when i did report things (for good reasons such as racism and trolling), my reports were ignored over and over again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Awesome

xdrive said:


> I find it ironic that you are asking people from the UK to donate to the forum when you are always posting about the scary "west" and how evil we are.



The forum has never taken a stance against any nation, which includes even India. 

In debates we like to point out foreign policy issues or political fallacies or current events. None of which are ever weighed in terms of good or evil, scary or soothing nature of the entire "west".

There are issues and disagreements on those issues. To disagree does not necessarily translate into hate. If that is the case at your end, then you have your own prerogatives I can't comment on such a value system. Here we promote free speech and encourage diversity of opinions.

Rest of your narrative was very skewed, and as someone who acts on cases of all sorts all the time I know for a fact it is not the case.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lem34

xdrive said:


> I find it ironic that you are asking people from the UK to donate to the forum when you are always posting about the scary "west" and how evil we are.
> 
> 
> On topic, i would donate but i'm hot happy with how the forum is moderated. Calls to increase the moderation team has been ignored resulting in mass spam, abuse, insults and off topicness to go unchecked throughout the forum. Moderator reports are also ignored.
> 
> The mods only seem to act if something bad is said about Islam and Pakistan.
> 
> The forum needs more mods and they need to be from different countries, not just Pakistan to make sure the moderation is fair.



In my case I live in the UK and I am aware that lots of British people do not support their govts policies eg Iraq war where polls showed 60% against the illegal war. When I am critical of west it is assumed there are good and bad individuals everywhere and the criticism is of govt.

When you are saying you are back on topic you are not. You are whining about Mod policy. All I can say to you is that you have 1700 posts you are active on this forum if you can afford to donate for a service that you clearly use you should donate. Or are you going to rely on the rest of us to carry you??



Syama Ayas said:


> I seriously doubt that from my experience. Just make sure you report a post for appropriate reason, based on e the rules.
> 
> 
> *@ontopic*
> 
> i have just a bank account without internet option, any idea how i can donate?



Check earlier accounts I think the Mod Zakki has some options besides paypal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juice

gonna send a few bucks, where is the paypal link???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Awesome

Juice said:


> gonna send a few bucks, where is the paypal link???



Pakistan Defence Forum - PayPal Donate

It's Donate link is on the main menu of Defence.pk as wlel.


----------



## fd24

Juice said:


> gonna send a few bucks, where is the paypal link???



Nice call Juicey - its nice to see these gestures. It is an international forum that i dont see any other forum coming close to and as they say "every little helps" - thanks dude...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juice

Found it. To still duel you, Kaif? Worth every penny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baby Leone

well i want to donate (although i dont like mods), but cannt donate 10$, its huge 

i can donate few hundred PKRs as of now, will try to donate more (as i use d.pk so much & like it too).....

but how can i donate this small amount of me...?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fd24

Juice said:


> Found it. To still duel you, Kaif? Worth every penny.



Who knows - i may even let you win (occasionally)...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

It seems to me that Webby primarily, but also Admin, have to get together a plan that will put DefPk on a more stable footing for the long haul instead of _ad hoc_ fund raisers like this one. That, of course, might entail changes, but that is the prerogative of the owners of DefPk, so I will not say anymore.


----------



## Safriz

xdrive said:


> I find it ironic that you are asking people from the UK to donate to the forum *when you are always posting about the scary "west" and how evil we are.*
> 
> 
> On topic, i would donate but i'm hot happy with how the forum is moderated. Calls to increase the moderation team has been ignored resulting in mass spam, abuse, insults and off topicness to go unchecked throughout the forum. Moderator reports are also ignored.
> 
> The mods only seem to act if something bad is said about Islam and Pakistan.
> 
> The forum needs more mods and they need to be from different countries, not just Pakistan to make sure the moderation is fair.



CNN,BBC,FOX,REUTERS, and all national news papers in every western country has taken it upon themselves to post every thing negative about us and exaggerate it 100 folds.....Dont beleive me? Send me links to any positive news they have posted about Islam and muslims in their main headlines ever? You wont find any..
whats wrong if one corner of the internet is showing you a different perspective?



VCheng said:


> It seems to me that Webby primarily, but also Admin, have to get together a plan that will put DefPk on a more stable footing for the long haul instead of _ad hoc_ fund raisers like this one. That, of course, might entail changes, but that is the prerogative of the owners of DefPk, so I will not say anymore.


I think that are financially doing fine,but extra costs incur due to very numerous hacking attacks....
All of us have suggested certain things,and may the powers up above listeneth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lem34

Guys lets stick to topic. There are other channels to moan and or make suggestions. Can we concentrate on the appeal here. We enjoy the service being provided. We enjoy posting debating etc. Some can afford something to those I say pay up or shut up and keep of this thread. Come on here to encourage or bump the thread up that's about it


----------



## VCheng

Safriz said:


> ............
> I think that are financially doing fine,but extra costs incur due to very numerous hacking attacks....
> All of us have suggested certain things,and may the powers up above listeneth.



If they are doing fine, then that means they are able to bear the costs for defending against hacking attacks too.

But then again, as you say, it is for them to decide.


----------



## lem34

VCheng said:


> If they are doing fine, then that means they are able to bear the costs for defending against hacking attacks too.
> 
> But then again, as you say, it is for them to decide.



This thread is not for discussions about how the forum is run or long term plans. Make your suggestions if you have any by pm to admin. Now Cheng mate put your money where your mouth is are you going to donate on this occasion?


----------



## lem34

I think those that have made a donation or intend to should perhaps send pm's to friends to make them aware that an appeal has been made


----------



## VCheng

Aryan_B said:


> I think those that have made a donation or intend to should perhaps send pm's to friends to make them aware that an appeal has been made



A sticky for all sub-sections plus a banner on the main page should help too.


----------



## Safriz

also post this appeal on PDF facebook page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Please keep in mind that this is not the place for complaints, but as I already pointed out, when Webby makes these claims:



WebMaster said:


> ............. We have continued to provide equal opportunity to stimulate best discussion possible, with the best moderation team created through the best of the best members......................



then it is implicit that the business model that provides the best discussion and the best moderation is sustainable.

If it is not, then some "fine tuning" of the discussions and moderation might be in order, but that is Webby's decision, of course.


----------



## Safriz

lol....people trying to impose their wishes on the forum foe a measly 10 dollar....
some have the audacity to openly ask for freedom to troll and spew out anti pakistan propoganda on a .pk forum..
we spend much more than this on a single visit to mcdonals or pizzahut....
tell pizzahut manager "i will buy one pizza if you do this and this and this" and he will laugh at you.

on a public internet forum everybody cant be kept happy.....owners have to make choices....you plese one group and the other is angry....
facebook is another example...people post things offensive to one type of people and other group loves it...
now who they should take sides with is no simple thing to decide.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. NooB NinjA

Safriz said:


> lol....people trying to impose their wishes on the forum foe a measly 10 dollar....
> some have the audacity to openly ask for freedom to troll and spew out anti pakistan propoganda on a .pk forum..
> we spend much more than this on a single visit to mcdonals or pizzahut....
> tell pizzahut manager "i will buy one pizza if you do this and this and this" and he will laugh at you.



Ummm.. So okay.. You are a multi billionaire who spends 1000 pounds for his evening tea and I am a poor brown Indian who works hard to buy his two bread a day..!! 

Buts thats not the point is it?? I just wanted to highlight the wrong happening on the forum..!! And for that my post was deleted..!! Good work..!! GO  .....!!


----------



## VCheng

Safriz said:


> lol....people trying to impose their wishes on the forum foe a measly 10 dollar....
> some have the audacity to openly ask for freedom to troll and spew out anti pakistan propoganda on a .pk forum..
> we spend much more than this on a single visit to mcdonals or pizzahut....
> tell pizzahut manager "i will buy one pizza if you do this and this and this" and he will laugh at you.



Your analogy is inappropriate, since the Pizza Hut store is not in danger of pulling down its shutters if not supported, because it has a huge corporation backing it up. I am sure if DefPk has resources of that kind lined up, it would not be asking for these donations to begin with, and can provide a platform as it wishes.

It is only correct for those who are the most vociferous to support this website as well, for it would be illogical for those supporting to put up with openly hostile views. That is why I said this is the time for all the "patriots" to put their money where their mouth is!

I wish DefPk well in its efforts.


----------



## VCheng

Safriz said:


> mate you haven't parted with a single penny yet and most comments on this thread are yours.....
> If owners asking for donations..either you donate or you dont..but coming round and being sarcastic is not fair.............



I am not being sarcastic at all, merely trying to put things in the proper perspective. Please note that I have donated in the past, and likely will again, although not sure at this point in time, but I do want views to be heard. That is all.



Safriz said:


> ............they wont even let you join their forum...unless you are Mr.Shalom...if same or similar strategy is adapted here..there will be lesser members..Lesser cyber attacks..Lesser bandwidth needed and no need for extra cash...
> Much more liberty here.



It is the Webmaster's decision to decide on the type of members allowed in keeping with his/her vision for the forum. I respect that authority above all.


----------



## lem34

Anyone want to donate?


----------



## EagleEyes

Dr. NooB NinjA said:


> Ummm.. So okay.. You are a multi billionaire who spends 1000 pounds for his evening tea and I am a poor brown Indian who works hard to buy his two bread a day..!!
> 
> Buts thats not the point is it?? I just wanted to highlight the wrong happening on the forum..!! And for that my post was deleted..!! Good work..!! GO  .....!!



The above post was a good example of where you get an infraction for *Post of No Value / Off Topic*. 

In the end, if one doesn't report or hasn't reported.. things will not go your way.

Action is not taken because either the mod hasn't looked at the report or the report doesn't violate rules.

Now back to topic.

2 more donations today, will mentioned the nicknames later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Dear Webby: 

It is not my place to tell you how to run your website, but it seems to me that there should be a multitude of dedicated members who would gladly donate to this funds drive given the patriotism and passion displayed in the messages. Is it just a matter of reaching them better or is all that a meaningless display of empty bravado of words?

Come on guys, prove me wrong here! Give generously!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

VCheng said:


> Dear Webby:
> 
> It is not my place to tell you how to run your website, ?
> 
> Come on guys, prove me wrong here! Give generously!



No it's not. Ok Cheng, I'll put $10 in for you as well. when I donate for myself.


----------



## fd24

Aryan_B said:


> No it's not. Ok Cheng, I'll put $10 in for you as well. when I donate for myself.



What is Mr Chengs problem - As Safriz bhai has already pointed out he has posted the most on this thread and seems to have lots of energy - yet doesnt want to donate - thats fine but i wish he would be gracious enough to sit at the sideline instead of giving his crocodile advise which we have heard 10 times before. Whats he trying to prove? 
Do me a favor VC - Keep the advise and do us all a favour - leave this thread for those wishing to genuinely assist and move forward. Dont nake this thread one of your international supr threads where you just go round in a circle and say "lets hope" or "lets wait and see" - incredible!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Aryan_B said:


> No it's not. Ok Cheng, I'll put $10 in for you as well. when I donate for myself.



Just $10? Come on, dig a little deeper!


----------



## VelocuR

Pls don't discuss here how much he pay or other person should pay more or don't pay for it in silly arguments. Just do it or not, leave it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

RaptorRX707 said:


> Pls don't discuss here how much he pay or other person should pay more or don't pay for it in silly arguments. Just do it or not, leave it.



Yep you are right. Just give if you are going to give.


----------



## Sugarcane

Pakistan is not available in countries list of payment option


----------



## VelocuR

Aryan_B said:


> Yep you are right. Just give if you are going to give.



Exactly, just do it. If VCheng doesn't like Mods/Admins issues, he can go to anywhere. 



loveicon said:


> Pakistan is not available in countries list of payment option



yeah, I have been wonder about Paypal services in Pakistan, unfortunately Paypal services doesn't offer there due to security reasons.


----------



## Sugarcane

RaptorRX707 said:


> yeah, I have been wonder about Paypal services in Pakistan, unfortunately Paypal services doesn't offer there due to security reasons.



Ok - Than donate on my behalf, i will pray for you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

loveicon said:


> Ok - Than donate on my behalf, i will pray for you



LOL,


----------



## EagleEyes

Juice
RaptorRX707
Fekay
VCheng
Safriz
Developereo
Echelon
somebozo

25% completed.

Thank you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Safriz

well done Vcheng..Finally 







and everybody else

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

WebMaster said:


> Juice
> 1) RaptorRX707
> 2) Fekay
> 3) VCheng
> 4) Safriz
> 5) Developereo
> 6) Echelon
> 7) somebozo
> 
> 25% completed.
> 
> Thank you guys.



8) Blackeagle

4-5 members has pledged for donations to me but they are yet to pay...


----------



## lem34

Well done all. Well done VC I thought after my ribbing you might get the urge. I think I better get my donation in pronto lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nothing

Done... Let me know if you need any help regarding servers .. and time share to manage it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

We are almost done with this donation drive thanks to superkaif and Aryan_B. I know there are still people waiting to donate, please do so immediately so we can effectively divert funds towards good services.

Windjammer also contributed towards the above donation, which was large enough to cover most of donation drive.


----------



## jbond197

I somehow missed this thread earlier.. Webby, if the donations are still open and needed, I would like to contribute..


----------



## EagleEyes

RaptorRX707
Fekay
VCheng
Safriz
Developereo
Echelon
somebozo
Aryan_B
superkaif
Zakii
Pfpilot
Blackeagle
jbond197

Thank you

AND

Huge thanks to Aryan_B, superkaif, Windjammer!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

All i can say in the last few days the absence of PDF shows us all what a quality site it really is. Good luck to the new server and lets hope we can all keep enjoying its service!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

I just saw this thread. I'm willing to donate is it too late?


----------



## EagleEyes

Those who still want to donate can do so. We still have room to do some cosmetic changes to the forum and perhaps add some features.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

WebMaster said:


> RaptorRX707
> Fekay
> VCheng
> Safriz
> Developereo
> Echelon
> somebozo
> Aryan_B
> superkaif
> Zakii
> Pfpilot
> 
> Thank you
> 
> AND
> 
> Huge thanks to Aryan_B, superkaif, Windjammer!



Where is my name?


----------



## lem34

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Where is my name?



Post 100 above


----------



## Adir-M

> perhaps add some features.
> Those who still want to donate can do so. We still have room to do some cosmetic changes to the forum and perhaps add some features.



Promise me you will add ISRAEL DEFANCE.

And i will add a huge contributions 

I can also help you to prevent cyber attack, this is what i do for living and im damm good at it.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Adir-M said:


> Promise me you will add ISRAEL DEFANCE.
> 
> And i will add a huge contributions
> 
> I can also help you to prevent cyber attack, this is what i do for living and im damm good at it.



And I am willing to pay double of what you are going to pay to prevent that from happening!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adir-M

> And I am willing to pay double of what you are going to pay to prevent that from happening!



BLACKEAGLE money is'nt issues for me. I love the frum and it clearly need help so why not? 
I only want that the web master consider my offer...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

Adir-M said:


> Promise me you will add ISRAEL DEFANCE.
> 
> And i will add a huge contributions
> 
> I can also help you to prevent cyber attack, this is what i do for living and im damm good at it.


 


BLACKEAGLE said:


> And I am willing to pay double of what you are going to pay to prevent that from happening!


 


Adir-M said:


> BLACKEAGLE money is'nt issues for me. I love the frum and it clearly need help so why not?
> I only want that the web master consider my offer...



May be we can create a separate thread for both of you... both bidding for and against Israeli section... may the highest bidder win!!!

don't forget 10% commission for Moderators

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lem34

Zakii said:


> May be we can create a separate thread for both of you... both bidding for and against Israeli section... may the highest bidder win!!!
> 
> don't forget 10% commission for Moderators



Yaar on a matter of principle that is unfair. Adir-M has been generous to make an offer. Remember Adir's offer came without strings and as he enjoys the forum not because we are pro this or that



Adir-M said:


> BLACKEAGLE money is'nt issues for me. I love the frum and it clearly need help so why not?
> I only want that the web master consider my offer...



mate just pm webby.


----------



## EagleEyes

We will add Israel defence section when there is enough discussion. Currently, there isn't. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## S.M.R

Zakii my subscription has expired, please send me bank account details so that i can transfer funds.


----------



## EagleEyes

RaptorRX707
Fekay
VCheng
Safriz
Developereo
Echelon
somebozo
Aryan_B
superkaif
Zakii
Pfpilot
Blackeagle
jbond197

Latest donation by jbond197, thank you!


----------



## truthseer

Zakii said:


> *Thanks Blackeagle for your donations*
> 
> Alternative methods are Moneybookers, Western Union, UK Bank account and Pakistan Bank account.


Can we use Bank al Habib?


----------



## Indus Pakistan

WebMaster said:


> RaptorRX707
> Fekay
> VCheng
> Safriz
> Developereo
> Echelon
> somebozo
> Aryan_B
> superkaif
> Zakii
> Pfpilot
> Blackeagle
> jbond197
> 
> Latest donation by jbond197, thank you!



May I ask what the average contribution is? You can reply on my PM. I would like to contribute.

Thanks.


----------



## Arabian Legend

how about you open a new section for arab countries and its going to be all on me.


----------



## Al Bhatti

The Legend said:


> how about you open a new section for arab countries and its going to be all on me.



GCC countries are working hard to diversify their economy let PDF be one those assets


----------



## nescafe

WebMaster said:


> We need donations to upgrade our servers so we can not only handle existing users but more users. Currently, the server is choking a bit and being down 2-3 hours regularly and at times showing offline messages. We seriously need to get over this hump and move forward.
> 
> We have enough members that if everyone donates 10$, it should be enough, however not everyone can obviously donate. So if you like using defence.pk regularly do donate so we can make it even more better.
> 
> PayPal/Credit Secure Transactions
> Pakistan Defence Forum - PayPal Donate
> 
> For bank deposits and other method contact our mod Zaki.



well well.. why not we court marshall some not so very "pro army" users , some indians... and some extremist terrorist.... so that we have space for some new and lame right wing mummy daddys...!!

why do we even need more funds like increasing military spending in eaach budget...

you are not wikipedia, atleast i will pay you nothing,you all need to mend your attitudes. a martial law administrator cant be a beggar or a charity worker.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

nescafe said:


> well well.. why not we court marshall some not so very "pro army" users , some indians... and some extremist terrorist.... so that we have space for some new and lame right wing mummy daddys...!!
> 
> why do we even need more funds like increasing military spending in eaach budget...
> 
> you are not wikipedia, atleast i will pay you nothing,you all need to mend your attitudes. a martial law administrator cant be a beggar or a charity worker.






whatta post


----------

